

Another victory for Tesla - this time in NC - jusben1369
http://www.newsobserver.com/2013/06/25/2989207/nc-legislators-drop-bid-to-curb.html

======
jffry
Common sense prevails. And for a red state whose politicians espouse a free
market ideology, for once a chance to come away without looking awfully
hypocritical.

